# Comparing the VE and the VG



## royson345 (Jan 14, 2005)

I just wanna know what components on the VE make it have more HP than the VG? I would like the VE power under my hood, but don't have the money to do an engine swap. I would rather use the money on a tranni swap, esp since my auto is about to take a poo on me anyway.

So, can anyone tell me what is different about the VE that makes it have 30 more HP than the VG? And, what can I do to my VG to make it match or come close to the VE?

Thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

VE= dohc
VG = sohc

that's the biggest issue right there. completely different characteristics in those engines.
the VG is basically a truck engine.. lots of low end torque, not much up top.
the VE is opposite.. mild on the bottom end, scary fast up top.

if you want to build the VG, you might as well turbo it. it's the only way you're going to get good power out of it for under $5000.

I've priced a high compression, high RPM build on a VG and it will cost about $5000 after machine work, new cams, pistons, head work, etc etc etc.. all for the possibility of a little over 200hp. no thanks. you can turbo it for much cheaper than that and have 300+hp.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

VE is also chain driven compared to the VG which is belt driven. don't know if that also makes a difference but i do know that the timing chains last longer than timing belts. if ur thinkin' about gettin' only 30hp more out of the VG ur better off buyin' a VE 5-speed instead. just my $.02.


----------



## royson345 (Jan 14, 2005)

Well that sucks, I wonder why Nissan would use 2 completely different engines in the same car.

SO, what other performance parts are worth the buy to increase the HP on the VG? Cold air intake, exhaust, y-pipe etc? Any links to parts would be appreciated. Sorry if this question was already posted or answered.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Basically the VG was getting outdated and Nissan needed something with more power, so they developed the VE as a little brother to the VG30DE used in the 90-96 300ZX. It shares many of the same parts and design principles, but was made to fit in the Maxima engine bay in lieu of the VG30DE.. The VG DE was just too big to fit.


toys for the VG? www.warpspeedperformance.com they have intake and exhaust stuff. Jim Wolf has ECU and cams.. there's always nitrous, turbo, and etc but that's all custom stuff you'll have to do yourself.


----------



## mrkanda (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey Matt,
That mod stuff you mentioned above for the VG (cams, headwork, etc.), what would all that do if you also added the turbo on top of it? Also, what type of low end power can you get if you have a VE with turbo, etc.? One more thing, what about overboring the VG or swapping in a newer VG33E from a pathfinder? Last one (I promise;-), for FWD cars I've heared that you can't effectively do much with over 400HP since there's just too much torque steer. So, how is the handling on our cars tuned to deal with all of that power? Thanks.

-Mrkanda


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I can't say definite numbers on any of that, but I know a built VG can still put down some power.

there are a few guys running VG33s on maxima.org, but most of them haven't said a lot about it.

If you're running boost, then you generally want different cams than if you were running N/A... so before you spend $850 on cams and valve springs, have an idea of what your plans are with the cars.

the VE and VG both have a great bottom end.. the VE is roughly the same as the VG off the line (my VE puts down > 180ft-lb of torque from 2000rpm up to about 6000), but it's up top that the DOHC engine shines. when turbo'd, both engines can be very fast, but the VE will generally breathe better up top and make more power, not matter what else you do with the engine.

you're correct on the 400hp thing.. anything much over that is useless on most FWD cars unless you have some huge meaty tires to hold it to the road. for what I would use it for (road course use), 400hp would be almost useless.. my plans are to stop at 12psi or 350hp, whichever I hit first... that will keep it (somewhat) reliable and still give me tons of power to get down the straights.


----------



## abandoned (May 14, 2005)

On a dragstrip The VE is hands down the winner but on the street...light to light the VG has much better torque. I've had 2 VG's, now i drive a VE....i'd say as long as your VG is in front of a 5 speed it's probably the way to go seeing as how the VE has VTC issues.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

hmm, that's funny. the VG and VE both have the same low end torque curve, and the VE has a much wider powerband.. so how would the VG be any better from light to light?

As long as neither are strapped to a shithole automatic, then they're both good engines- but the VE will easily eclipse the VG in just about any situation.


----------



## abandoned (May 14, 2005)

....VG makes 182 pound feet of torque at 3200rpm the VE makes 190 ft lbs @ 4,000rpm...that 800 rpms is alot.....saves from downshifting 1/2 a gear


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

My stock VE Dyno:
http://mattblehm.com/pics/car/baseline_dyno.jpg
Modded:
http://mattblehm.com/pics/car/dyno_1_tq.jpg


165+ WHEEL torque above 2000rpm, with two peaks at 3700 and 4700 rpm.
Just because the VE peaks around 4000RPM doesn't mean it doesn't have power anywhere else. translate that to flywheel torque, and you have roughly 190+ flywheel torque all through the powerband.


----------

